# GameStop cancelling game pre-orders....



## scratchw0rker (Sep 15, 2020)

so i, like many others im sure, pre-ordered Super Mario 3d Allstars via GameStop website. yesterday i received an email saying, "part of your order couldn't be fulfilled." crap, i know. But what i was confused about was that it says the Item cancelled was " Premium, EMB " not the game. Anyone else get that email and/or know what exactly "Premium EMB" is? thx.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 15, 2020)

It might be a preorder bonus of some kind. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/it22n8/mario_allstars_preorder_word_of_caution/


----------



## scratchw0rker (Sep 15, 2020)

Hmm, well hopefully I will still get my game then. lol. Thanks!


----------



## nitroflux (Sep 15, 2020)

base.com (uk) has also been cancelling preorders, apparently due to low stock allocation.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/artic...retailer Base.com,stock to fulfill all orders.


----------



## JessicaBaker (Oct 23, 2020)

Because of the low stock, they have cancelled a few pre-orders. But probably when the new stock will be available, you will be first in the line


----------

